# MC VS MC Lite



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

I am currently working a project that has me using 10-3 MC cable.
I purchased a couple of rolls from my local supplier.
I happen to be on the Home Depot website last night and found 10-3 MC Lite cable for half of what I am paying from the local supplier. My supplier tells me that what he sells me is not MC Lite.

What is the difference between MC cable and MC lite cable?
They both have AL outer covering (not steel).

I am looking at detail sheets and the difference is not jumping out at me.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like the *same stuff.. *


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

If you can cut it with a wooden spoon, its MC Lite. If you need a chainsaw, its MC Tuff.


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

Half price is hard to beat.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

I believe the difference is the thickness of MC jacket.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Geoff C said:


> If you can cut it with a wooden spoon, its MC Lite. If you need a chainsaw, its MC Tuff.


No you need a chainsaw, grinder and jaws of life for MC-HL cable.


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Here you go

http://www.afcweb.com/type-mc-cables.html


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I was under the impression that MC normally had a steel jacket, MC Lite I know is aluminum. Been a while since I've installed anything that _wasn't_ MC Lite.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mc lite pulls apart much easier so be careful when pulling it in.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I would check your suppliers for pricing as i find it hard to believe Depot is selling mc cheaper.

They are in the roping buisness last I new:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Big John said:


> I was under the impression that MC normally had a steel jacket, MC Lite I know is aluminum. Been a while since I've installed anything that _wasn't_ MC Lite.
> 
> -John


MC has an aluminum jacket


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I wonder if the difference is the manufacturer,.. Southwire calls it armorlite mc and AFC cable has mc lite????


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I can order MC in steel or al

All MCLite is AL but not all AL is MCLite

MC lite is a brand name of very light weight AL MC. You can damage it very easily.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

agreed.

a bad helper can ruin a roll of mc lite very easily. I know guys that will not use it. It's like the romex of MC.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)




----------

